# CGM Insanity



## purpleshadez (Sep 29, 2010)

Okay so I was put on a CGM which works with my pump yesterday morning and all was well with the world until mid afternoon. The sensor readings were quite accurate and married up with my BG readings so was quite chuffed.

At about 3pm it told me I was dropping quite quickly with a reading of 3.7 so I treated it since it seemed I was about to have a hypo. A few minutes later it then said I was 2.9 and it suspended the basal. I tested, and my BG was 8.3!  I waited about ten mins and tested again and it was 12.4 so I had to correct because I had treated a hypo that I didn't have! 

This thing is royally doing my head in as it then took me ages to get it back down to single figures again and the sensor couldn't decide if I was high or low with readings between 20.7 and 2.4 all night bleeping away and each time I test I'm between 7 and 5.

Anyway I've decided that I trust my meter over the sensor and since I haven't really slept that well I'm a grumpy old man today and I can't get hold of my DSN so I've turned it off to save what little sanity I have from being bleeped to death!

Martin is not a happy bunny today!


----------



## shiv (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Martin, although I love the concept of CGM technology the problem is - as you've discovered - the results cannot be relied upon. I'm surprised they didn't tell you that when you got hooked up to it?!

How long do you have the CGM for?


----------



## purpleshadez (Sep 29, 2010)

shiv said:


> Hi Martin, although I love the concept of CGM technology the problem is - as you've discovered - the results cannot be relied upon. I'm surprised they didn't tell you that when you got hooked up to it?!
> 
> How long do you have the CGM for?



Hi Shiv, I was supposed to keep it on until Friday morning, but after last night and speaking with a DSN I am taking it off now. Not fun! I could have dealt with the lack of reliability if it didn't keep bleeping at me every 5 mins telling me I'm hypo when I'm blatantly not! 

I confess I should have tested before I treated yesterday. More fool me for relying on it to be accurate!


----------



## shiv (Sep 29, 2010)

I got annoyed with the alarms when I had one on for a few days. I appreciate if I were wearing it full time I would probably...well, appreciate those alarms, but it would beep at me constantly so I ended up switching the alarms off!


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 29, 2010)

Hiya Martin,

Im impressed you have managed to get on with it as much as you have- I hear for some they are a nightmare. I have always wanted to have a shot at it, Im on the veo and was told from the start I wil never be funded for sensors. Ho-hum. 

I know that some people here (I think mainly parents) love the CGM facility. I would definately suggest that you should talk to Adrienne, as rumour has it- what she doesnt know about sensors isnt worth knowing!

Good luck with it. I admire your patience this far. I would have cracked 30 mins in


----------



## purpleshadez (Sep 29, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Hiya Martin,
> 
> Im impressed you have managed to get on with it as much as you have- I hear for some they are a nightmare. I have always wanted to have a shot at it, Im on the veo and was told fromt he start I wil never be funded for sensors. Ho-hum.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid I caved and it has beeped its last beep! When I took it out the bit that looks like a canula was coated in blood so I'm wondering if thats why it was fluctuating (spelling) so much?! I think I will be tempted to try again if they'll let me but I would definately not want to do it on a school night! I'm dead on my feet again today! Still could be worse I could be on lates...


----------



## bev (Sep 29, 2010)

You should never trust the sensor over the finger prick - didnt your team tell you this? The use of sensors is an art and you need more than a few days to 'understand' how they work.

A lot of effort goes into the use of sensors and it sounds to me as if your team hasnt given you the proper training. Callibration is the first thing that you need to understand as you should only do this when things are 'stable' (i.e. times when you havent eaten for 4 hours or in the middle of the night when there isnt any active still working). You shouldnt callibrate when on a dual wave as this can mess with the numbers.

You have to leave the sensor in for at least 3 or 4 hours to get it 'wet' so it can have a chance of giving an accurate first reading. You need to drink lots of water just before and just after fitting a sensor.

There are quite a few little 'tricks' that would help you to understand the workings of sensor use and this will only come with trial and error. Giving you a sensor and sending you on your way is a little bit like giving a person on injections a pump and telling them to get on with it and read the manual - it doesnt work because you need a lot of input and help in the beginning. We have used sensors for the best part of a year now and we are still learning - so it seems odd to me that your team expected you to understand and use a sensor in such a very short space of time.

The blood on the sensor is very normal - this is just the fluid that mixes with blood. Its a pity you have taken it out as normally a sensor that starts off bad usually ends up being very accurate indeed.

I put a sensor in Alex last night and gave it 2 hours warm up time and he was 9.6 finger prick at 11pm and the sensor read 9.5 (bit high due to having a set change) - so you can get very close to the 'real' time level - but it takes a bit of practice.

Dont let this put you off - if you are offered another one - come on here if you have any questions and hopefully your questions will be answered.Bev


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 29, 2010)

Standard practice at my clinic is to offer a CGM to women planning pregnancy, and to anyone having particularly difficult problems with control.

Given that I will be planning pregnancy in the next few years, I had high hopes for a CGM. Am now a bit put off! Based on your experiences, Martin, it seems to completely defeat the purpose.

Bev - do you find when you callibrate and allow the CGM time to "settle in" its results are pretty accurate?


----------



## shiv (Sep 29, 2010)

bev said:


> so it seems odd to me that your team expected you to understand and use a sensor in such a very short space of time



I don't think it's all that odd to be honest - with my team, they put it in, told me I'd have to calibrate it as and when the CGM told me to, and left me to get on with it. A few hours later it went offline and I had to work out myself how to recalibrate it as my team were hopeless. 

Again with the pump - I was hooked up to it, shown how to prime it and to give a bolus, and left to get on with it. My DSN knows I know a fair bit about pumping already, but even so - I was in there for probably an hour at most when she briefly ran over everything. I haven't heard from her since the hook up either. Thankfully I have been able to work out how to manage any issues that have come up.


----------



## purpleshadez (Sep 29, 2010)

It was very much case of turn up, have sensor fitted, told to calibrate when it asks and come back on Friday. The main issue I had with it was the fact that it kept me up all night with both high and low alerts. I've had a stand alone CGM before I went on the pump and no issues. Having said that, it didn't display any results and only beeped when it wanted a calibration reading.

Bev, if I do go on one again I'll definitely be out for advice. Taking it out was not an easy choice as I really wanted to see the results and now I feel like I've wasted that chance and I know these things are not cheap!


----------



## bev (Sep 29, 2010)

shiv said:


> I don't think it's all that odd to be honest - with my team, they put it in, told me I'd have to calibrate it as and when the CGM told me to, and left me to get on with it. A few hours later it went offline and I had to work out myself how to recalibrate it as my team were hopeless.
> 
> Again with the pump - I was hooked up to it, shown how to prime it and to give a bolus, and left to get on with it. My DSN knows I know a fair bit about pumping already, but even so - I was in there for probably an hour at most when she briefly ran over everything. I haven't heard from her since the hook up either. Thankfully I have been able to work out how to manage any issues that have come up.



Shiv, I think your right about the help and information people get - this is what is wrong in my view. I learnt most of what I know now from the childrens list and from Adrienne - my team didnt really help much at all. But I do think that teams should be monitoring whats going on with new patients. I met a family at the weekend who have been pumping for 6 months now and still have no idea what they are doing and the child is wetting the bed most nights due to high levels - all this can be avoided if they had a good team who had gone through it all with them from day 1.

Purpleshadez, if you have another sensor fitted - please come on here for any help you need. I am NOT an expert by any stretch of the imagination - but Adrienne is and what she doesnt know about sensors isnt worth knowing.I am sure we can get you up and running with another sensor as long as you dont take it out! lol.Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh deary deary me.   Sensors - where do I start.

I so so so wish you had not taken it out.   We could have talked you through this.

A bit of sensor info first :

They are not accurately spot on for lots of people, only a few of those lucky ones.   For the rest of us we use them for trends and to tweak basals and ratios and to use the arrows up and down to see when dropping fast or going up fast but you always do a finger test to confirm it.

They are set into intistitial blood which is mixed with intistitial fluid so it is unlike the capillary blood from finger tips which is the more exact reading.  It is said that the intistitial blood readings are about 15 minutes behind finger readings.    Some people find them behind, infront or spot on at different times of the day.

To totally understand how a sensor works for you, you need to persevere and have one after the other for a month or more even.   It took me 4 sensors on the trott to work out how it would benefit Jessica and me.  I had spent a while using one a month on my daughter and chasing alarms and not knowing what the hell was going on.    If you had left it on and answered the alarms by testing and dealing with levels by testing and treating hypos and just got through the week, then you could have let us have the download readings and it is amazing what you can do with these downloaded readings.  Even if they are not spot on, which is what you were finding, the trends are there even if you think they are not.

The sensor only takes readings from the tip of it.  In the new year (hopefully January) there are new sensors coming out, which go straight in like the quick sets and the whole of the bit in you takes readings not just the tip.  This is to make them more accurate.  Afterall they can't have this closed loop system if they don't have accurate sensors can they?

Anyway I could go on and on.   There are lots of tips on what to do and what not to do and I'll happily think of some if anyone needs any specific ones, I don't know them all of course  (even though Bev seems to think I do )

I also think that sometimes these nurses put in a sensor and they put it in at too much of an angle or not enough of one.  It takes time to get this right and unless they are always shoving them in people you can make mistakes.  

It will take the sensor a good 12 hours to settle down and into what it is supposed to be doing hence your hypo alarm which yes, you are right, you should have tested.   You then sent it into a tail spin as you went up and then down and up and down and the sensor can't keep up like that.  It will always be chasing you.  You need to let it settle and do what it says.  You also need to calibrate at good times as well.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## purpleshadez (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Adrienne,

Thanks for taking the time to reply, I am grateful!

I have spoken to my DSN (the one who fitted it) and she has told me to come in next Tuesday at 9:45am and we are going to try again.

From comments so far, am I correct in thinking that I would be better not having breakfast before having the sensor fitted and drinking plenty of water, as Bev suggested, both before and after?

I'm off work next week thankfully so one less thing to worry about...


----------



## bev (Oct 1, 2010)

purpleshadez said:


> Hi Adrienne,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply, I am grateful!
> 
> ...




Great news. You can have breakfast. What I would suggest is to have the sensor fitted - but dont start 'new sensor' for at least 2 hours. This gives the sensor time to get 'wet' and settle in. Yes drink water both before and after having it fitted as this helps.

I personally dont fit the transmittor for at least half an hour as this seems to help the sensor to not get confused! But thats up to you.

When you do your first callibration, I would recommend doing it at a 'safe' time - so not when you have just eaten or just had a hypo etc. Adrienne will be much better at advising you as she has years of experience on me - these are just my little tricks that seem to make using a sensor easier.Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 1, 2010)

bev said:


> Great news. You can have breakfast. What I would suggest is to have the sensor fitted - but dont start 'new sensor' for at least 2 hours. This gives the sensor time to get 'wet' and settle in. Yes drink water both before and after having it fitted as this helps.
> 
> I personally dont fit the transmittor for at least half an hour as this seems to help the sensor to not get confused! But thats up to you.
> 
> When you do your first callibration, I would recommend doing it at a 'safe' time - so not when you have just eaten or just had a hypo etc. Adrienne will be much better at advising you as she has years of experience on me - these are just my little tricks that seem to make using a sensor easier.Bev



Excellent news.   I'm off out now but know this is here and will reply when I have a bit more time.    If I do happen to forget please could someone email me or get Bev to give me a text or call.    Thanks.   x


----------



## purpleshadez (Oct 5, 2010)

Not amused!

I spent an hour waiting to see my DSN today to be informed that they couldn't put me on a CGM today as they didn't have any of the bio sensors as no one bothered to order them.

Not bothered too much about not going on CGM just yet but to be kept waiting for an hour when she had seen me arrive is a tand annoying!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 7, 2010)

purpleshadez said:


> Not amused!
> 
> I spent an hour waiting to see my DSN today to be informed that they couldn't put me on a CGM today as they didn't have any of the bio sensors as no one bothered to order them.
> 
> Not bothered too much about not going on CGM just yet but to be kept waiting for an hour when she had seen me arrive is a tand annoying!!!



That is disgusting, I would have been furious.


----------



## rossoneri (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmm yes a little annoying, sounds like they only thought to look in the box when they realised what you were waiting to see them for.  

A question about the children on pumps with CGMs:  I believe my clinic only offers them as an option on the NHS for young children, which I think is quite common practice for pro-pump clinics and perfectly understandable.  I am just interested to know what happens (in general) with such a child when they reach the age at which they would not qualify for the CGM and when their current pump needs replacing?  Do you know if they could expect to maintain the support for a CGM or whether they would then be expected to just use a pump with a standard BG monitor?  I am quite happy with the control this second option provides me.  I am just interested because I imagine the cutover age is in the teens when, as we know, maintaining the youngster's dedication towards their diabetic control can be difficult and also the onset of adolesense makes matters more difficult anyway so taking away the benefit of having a CGM at this point could only add to these issues.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 7, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> Hmm yes a little annoying, sounds like they only thought to look in the box when they realised what you were waiting to see them for.
> 
> A question about the children on pumps with CGMs:  I believe my clinic only offers them as an option on the NHS for young children, which I think is quite common practice for pro-pump clinics and perfectly understandable.  I am just interested to know what happens (in general) with such a child when they reach the age at which they would not qualify for the CGM and when their current pump needs replacing?  Do you know if they could expect to maintain the support for a CGM or whether they would then be expected to just use a pump with a standard BG monitor?  I am quite happy with the control this second option provides me.  I am just interested because I imagine the cutover age is in the teens when, as we know, maintaining the youngster's dedication towards their diabetic control can be difficult and also the onset of adolesense makes matters more difficult anyway so taking away the benefit of having a CGM at this point could only add to these issues.



No idea.  Pumping seems to be a post code lottery as it is but then trying to get the attached CGMS is sometimes even harder.  We are fully funding for full time sensors.   Let them try and take them away from us !!!!!  

There are many clinics in the UK where it is opposite to yours, where the adults are put on pumps but not the children which whilst I believe everyone should be offered a pump it seems ridiculous some are not putting the kids on pumps as it is not helping the future health of the kids and also their budgets !!


----------



## bev (Oct 8, 2010)

As technology moves forward I would think that most pumps will have built-in CGMS - but its hard to know what will happen regarding funding etc.Bev


----------



## CarolK (Oct 8, 2010)

isnt ist sad that every diabetic cant be offered a pump and CGM. It would make life so much safer and easier for most people. I know my son has no chance of being offered one. When will someone in power weigh up the cost of providing pumps etc, with the cost of dealing with future complications of badly controlled diabetes! Surely they must equal out.


----------



## bev (Oct 8, 2010)

CarolK said:


> isnt ist sad that every diabetic cant be offered a pump and CGM. It would make life so much safer and easier for most people. I know my son has no chance of being offered one. When will someone in power weigh up the cost of providing pumps etc, with the cost of dealing with future complications of badly controlled diabetes! Surely they must equal out.



Hi Carol,
I cant remember - how old is your son and why do you think he wouldnt be offered a pump?Bev


----------



## CarolK (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Bev , my son is 21, been on MDI for the last 6 years, and they say he is reasonably controlled, so wouldnt consider funding a pump. They dont have the worry of night hypos etc though. His last appt , after a severe hypo while he was asleep, the consultant just advised him to decrease his lantus. He only put it down by something like 1 unit, and now hes waking  well into double figures(it was 22.6 yesterday. Its a bit of a might mare, nut then you do get a bit scared to have to tight a control on MDI


----------



## bev (Oct 8, 2010)

CarolK said:


> Hi Bev , my son is 21, been on MDI for the last 6 years, and they say he is reasonably controlled, so wouldnt consider funding a pump. They dont have the worry of night hypos etc though. His last appt , after a severe hypo while he was asleep, the consultant just advised him to decrease his lantus. He only put it down by something like 1 unit, and now hes waking  well into double figures(it was 22.6 yesterday. Its a bit of a might mare, nut then you do get a bit scared to have to tight a control on MDI




This doesnt sound like 'reasonably controlled' to me to be honest. Having a pump is NOT just about control and hba1c's - its about lifestyle and the fear of hypo's etc and if your son is having trouble waking on a decent level then this is a good enough reason to ask for a pump. Does your son want a pump? If he does, then get in contact with John Davis at INPUT - he helps people to pursuade their teams to fund pumps.Bev


----------



## CarolK (Oct 8, 2010)

The biggest thing is the fear of hypos, thanks for that advice bev, I will contact him. I dont think actually the 4 injections bother him that much, but I dont think he has a reasonable control, and it worries me for his future,.
Thanks again, sorry for hijacking this thread.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 10, 2010)

On MDI, I almost instinctively eat the contents (tiny ziplock bags of jelly sweets) of my pockets when running round a forest, which I do quite often, particularly when orienteering. Plus I seem to know instinctively when to reduce morning basal (more chance to adjust by taking morning and evening) and breakfast / midday bolus doses. 
Just a different way of doing things, but I know that it's very different being an adult, who didn't have diabetes as a child, and for whom MDI works well, so I've always been solely responsible for my doses. 
Completely agree about importance of avoiding hypos, and treating quickly and efficiently if they do happen, but also agree that trying to analyse why a hypo has happened is important to help prevent future ones.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys...................although this is a thread witihn the pumping section my comments were not specifically directed at the pumping community........I think pumps are great and that avoiding hypos on them is much easier........but I do stand by my opinion that striving for almost perfect control and acheiving it will result in frequent hypos and an HbA1c much lower than that of a non diabetic.......lol.....if this is happening then diabetes in my opnion has consumed you.....

When I was discussing hypos, there are times when you can have one unexpected, whether on a pump and planning every minute of the day, agree?

Adrienne, when I said 'healthy' regarding hypos, this was me flowering it up a bit and only reffering to diabetics, and mostly MDI. As we have to walk the line between low and high and may slip off from time to time, and to add, my definition of a healthy hypo on very rare occasion is around 3.5-4mmol.l, anything lower as discussed before has been the result of miscalculation or extra activity................

Anyway...............this is the perfect way to start my monday morning............morning all....


----------



## bev (Oct 11, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Hey guys...................although this is a thread witihn the pumping section my comments were not specifically directed at the pumping community........I think pumps are great and that avoiding hypos on them is much easier........but I do stand by my opinion that striving for almost perfect control and acheiving it will result in frequent hypos and an HbA1c much lower than that of a non diabetic.......lol.....if this is happening then diabetes in my opnion has consumed you.....
> 
> When I was discussing hypos, there are times when you can have one unexpected, whether on a pump and planning every minute of the day, agree?
> 
> ...





Of course diabetes has consumed us - it has taken over our lives and wasnt even invited! If trying to prevent our children from losing their eyesight, or losing a limb, or having heart problems, or, or, or, or etc etc etc etc - which requires us to spend our lives trying to keep levels within the magic 4 - 7 - then yes WE ARE CONSUMED BY DIABETES. 

If we cant get a full nights sleep due to worrying about all the other awful things that  can happen DIB, DKA and all the rest - then YES your absolutely right - we are all consumed by diabetes and you know what? We dont have a choice. So please stop with your inflammatory suggestions and 'tips' - quite frankly I dont need to hear your advice on how to look after my diabetic child or how to run a pump - because you have no experience of either and it really is upsetting that you feel that you *know* anything about either and behave in such a blase way.

I have commented before about how lovely your little boy is on the avatar - try looking into his eyes every night and wondering whether you will still have him in the morning - trust me - it is THE worst feeling in the world - and I wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy. And I can guarantee that you would become *obsessed* and want perfect levels at all times - and you wouldnt give a damn what other ill-informed people thought.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 11, 2010)

bev said:


> Of course diabetes has consumed us - it has taken over our lives and wasnt even invited! If trying to prevent our children from losing their eyesight, or losing a limb, or having heart problems, or, or, or, or etc etc etc etc - which requires us to spend our lives trying to keep levels within the magic 4 - 7 - then yes WE ARE CONSUMED BY DIABETES.
> 
> If we cant get a full nights sleep due to worrying about all the other awful things that  can happen DIB, DKA and all the rest - then YES your absolutely right - we are all consumed by diabetes and you know what? We dont have a choice. So please stop with your inflammatory suggestions and 'tips' - quite frankly I dont need to hear your advice on how to look after my diabetic child or how to run a pump - because you have no experience of either and it really is upsetting that you feel that you *know* anything about either and behave in such a blase way.
> 
> I have commented before about how lovely your little boy is on the avatar - try looking into his eyes every night and wondering whether you will still have him in the morning - trust me - it is THE worst feeling in the world - and I wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy. And I can guarantee that you would become *obsessed* and want perfect levels at all times - and you wouldnt give a damn what other ill-informed people thought.



Bev, I cant remember ever telling you how to look after your diabetic child, and I understand the difficulties you face...........I really cant see how you can justify a response like that to me just giving an account of my experiences, a diabetic childs experiences, as well as the brother of a diabetic baby........so ill informed, I think not........

I do think about my boy and how he may develop diabetes and its scares me.........but thats really nothing to do with all this..........I was only commenting on hypos and what i believe about tight control........

You are obviously very emotional attached to your childs condition, and thats fine, but you are acting the same way you are accusing me of acting, forcing opinions and theories which couldnt be further from the truth...........


----------



## tracey w (Oct 11, 2010)

Bev,

I agree with you totally. I too am "consumed" with managing diabetes although of course i wish i didnt have it at all. I think about it 24/7, yet others around me would not know that and often comment how well I am, or how well I cope.   They have no idea what it entails daily to manage and the night testing, night hypos to deal with and still work and live full time!  Thinking about everything you put in your mouth and what it will do, what will i need to do, will i be active this afternoon or not?

You can take two routes, try for near perfect numbers 24/7 in the hope of well being now and for years to come. Or not be consumed, not try to manage this and ........well we all know the consequences.  I truly dont think it is managable unless you deal with it 24/7, you cant take time out.

Everyone has their own views and opinions, but I feel sure Alex will thank you when he is older because you are consumed by this dreadful disease.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 11, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Bev,
> 
> I agree with you totally. I too am "consumed" with managing diabetes although of course i wish i didnt have it at all. I think about it 24/7, yet others around me would not know that and often comment how well I am, or how well I cope.   They have no idea what it entails daily to manage and the night testing, night hypos to deal with and still work and live full time!  Thinking about everything you put in your mouth and what it will do, what will i need to do, will i be active this afternoon or not?
> 
> ...




As mentioned before mangaging a childs condition is much more involved, I was not telling anyone what is right and should be done..............


----------



## bev (Oct 11, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Bev, I cant remember ever telling you how to look after your diabetic child, and I understand the difficulties you face...........I really cant see how you can justify a response like that to me just giving an account of my experiences, a diabetic childs experiences, as well as the brother of a diabetic baby........so ill informed, I think not........
> 
> I do think about my boy and how he may develop diabetes and its scares me.........but thats really nothing to do with all this..........I was only commenting on hypos and what i believe about tight control........
> 
> You are obviously very emotional attached to your childs condition, and thats fine, but you are acting the same way you are accusing me of acting, forcing opinions and theories which couldnt be further from the truth...........



You are NOT the parent of a diabetic child - so you have no idea how it feels. Being the brother of a diabetic is also very different from being the parent - so you are not in a position to judge whether me or any other parent is *consumed* by diabetes and I was offended that you said that people who strive for perfection are being *consumed* by diabetes.

I have not behaved in the same way you have at all. You are clearly very thick skinned as you seem to get peoples backs up quite a lot and dont even understand what it is you have done - and I dont want to waste my time trying to explain it to you because its like groundhog day.

'you are obviously very emotionally attached to your childs condition'.....did you really say that?


----------



## bev (Oct 11, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Bev,
> 
> I agree with you totally. I too am "consumed" with managing diabetes although of course i wish i didnt have it at all. I think about it 24/7, yet others around me would not know that and often comment how well I am, or how well I cope.   They have no idea what it entails daily to manage and the night testing, night hypos to deal with and still work and live full time!  Thinking about everything you put in your mouth and what it will do, what will i need to do, will i be active this afternoon or not?
> 
> ...



Tracey, I cannot imagine how it must be for you - but thankyou for explaining things - because this is something that worries me a lot about how Alex will cope when he is in charge of his own care and how he will deal with it.

Other people have no idea do they. Keep going Tracey - you know your doing the right thing by being *consumed* by diabetes and you are doing everything in your power to stay healthy.Bev


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 11, 2010)

bev said:


> You are NOT the parent of a diabetic child - so you have no idea how it feels. Being the brother of a diabetic is also very different from being the parent - so you are not in a position to judge whether me or any other parent is *consumed* by diabetes and I was offended that you said that people who strive for perfection are being *consumed* by diabetes.
> 
> I also never judged or stated that any parent on here or anywhere is consumed by the condition
> 
> ...



I did say that and I can see it was wrong as its unconditional obviously, I am just quite worked up here.....

Are you saynig I cant believe that being consumed with it is wrong, it was an opinion from me, not an enforced rule.......

You think I am wrong all the time, why, is it because your right, no, your not, your doing whats right for your child, yes............I try my best to give my opinons in a light hearted way, utilising all the emoticons things bla bla......yet you still feel you can shout and scream.............

Dig deep and tell me whats really bothering you...................


----------



## tracey w (Oct 11, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> As mentioned before mangaging a childs condition is much more involved, I was not telling anyone what is right and should be done..............



Not necessarily more involved? You can be as involved as you decide to be, that was my only point i was making. Not how things should be done.


----------



## bev (Oct 11, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I did say that and I can see it was wrong as its unconditional obviously, I am just quite worked up here.....
> 
> Are you saynig I cant believe that being consumed with it is wrong, it was an opinion from me, not an enforced rule.......
> 
> ...



Emoticons dont hide inflammatory remarks.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 11, 2010)

bev said:


> Emoticons dont hide inflammatory remarks.



PLease qoute this remark...........


----------



## bev (Oct 11, 2010)

Could a mod please close this thread as its clearly not what the OP wanted - sorry Purpleshadez.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 11, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> As mentioned before mangaging a childs condition is much more involved, I was not telling anyone what is right and should be done..............



I do think you are far far far too critical of us parents.  You always have been unfortunately and some of us get upset and indeed angry at your implications.   There is always something.  

Personally I find a lot of your advice is wrong and sometimes I do take issue with it but I never critcize you and how you do things.

We are totally consumed with diabetes.    Bev, and all the other parents have had a healthy child for a number of years, some longer than others and BANG that life has gone, totally, never to return so not only are they having to relearn how to be a parents to a child with this horrendous life threatening condition, they have to deal with it emotionally without it affecting the child too much.   No-one can ever comment or criticize about that without experiencing it themselves, the feeling is like no other.   We do not know how any of you feel who have diabetes yourselves and we often say that.  I cannot comprehend that feeling and hope I never have to.   

Diabetes is our life, I now personally help families all over the country, and infact a few on this forum but off the forum.   I do it because I am all consumed by diabetes and I can see how horrid it is and how dangerous and I do know what I am talking about.  If I don't, I say so.

Please keep this thread to pumps and all things pumping.   If you have questions about pumps, we will answer them.     Some people want them and some don't.   Copepod argues a great case for staying on MDI but doesn't argue that striving for perfect control is daft, which is pretty much what you are doing.      If we want to strive for perfect control for our children or Tracey for herself then that is our choice and do not need to be told :

"I believe there is a such a thing as too perfect, I dont think any diabetic should devote there entire life to getting perfect results all the time....then the risk of hypo is much greater, and quality of life much lower......"

This whole sentence is incorrect.  You can achieve this perfect control on a pump or try to.   The risk of a hypo is NOT much greater at all.  The quality of life is infact so much BETTER.    You have it all the wrong way around.   Only a pumper or a parent of a pumper would know this so again please don't say about things you really have no clue.  

Hopefully this will now blow over and not become something unnecessary.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 11, 2010)

I THINK PUMPS ARE GREAT..........INFACT I AM GOINg TO GET ONE SOON.....

I will comment on everything that is related to diabetes, as I am diabetic and deserve a say as everyone else does.................I will not however crtiticise anyone in their efforts, never have, never will..........


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2010)

Another one of those threads that has turned into a circular argument, achieving nothing, so I am closing it.


----------

